

NJ Congressman Rush Holt Is Attempting To Repeal Patriot And FISA Amendments Act - changdizzle
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130716/20430323830/nj-congressman-rush-holt-is-attempting-to-repeal-patriot-act-fisa-amendments-act.shtml

======
joshuaellinger
Good luck with that.

It's not happening until someone is likely to lose an election if it does not
happen.

~~~
stephengillie
Its good to at least see elected officials giving it lip service. That means
the awareness and concern we feel is shared by enough of our countrymen that
even politicians feel its pressure.

